# Gran Gaggia Style Portafilter



## David3D (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am new on this forum as I've just bought my first coffee machine and I would like some advice.

The machine is a Gran Gaggia RI8323/01 and I already bought the Silvia wand to replace to the original plastic one.

Now I would like to buy also a bottomless portafilter but I can not find it. First of all, what size is the PF of the Gran Gaggia, 54mm?

On eBay I can find lots of them for the Gaggia Classic that I guess is 58mm but nothing for size 54mm, does anyone know where I can buy one?

Thanks,

David


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

If your finding it difficult to source one you could cut a normal one down if you have the appropriate tools. Some threads on here on how other people have did it, just search for portafilter mod or something similar.


----------



## David3D (Sep 14, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> If your finding it difficult to source one you could cut a normal one down if you have the appropriate tools. Some threads on here on how other people have did it, just search for portafilter mod or something similar.


You mean cut down a PF? Seems a lot of work to do









What's the right size of the PF of the Gran Gaggia? 54 or 53? Maybe there is a compatible one like the one for the Saeco, no?

I just want to change the pressurised PF with a normal one (even not bottomless at this point), which ones are my alternatives?


----------

